# Finishing on knives



## Texasstate (Dec 20, 2018)

I’m trying to get a high gloss finish on a couple knives what do you guys use ?? 

Anything faster than wipe on poly ?


----------



## drycreek (Dec 20, 2018)

I used finishing epoxy on a few handles and have been satisfied. Got a kitchen knife that the wife has been using for about a year with no problems.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Tru Oil is pretty simple and easy. No dry time, rub it in until you fill the pores, and wipe it down. Repeat. Once you get the pores filled apply wax and buff it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 20, 2018)

I use both stabilized and dense hardwoods. For most woods, I will hand sand up to 1500 grit and then buff using white rouge. If the wood is very porous I will go to true oil like Rocky mentioned.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 20, 2018)

I use tru-oil. I do thin coats, drying between. After About three coats I will knock it back and level with 0000 steel wool. The re-coat. Usually 4-5?ciats take care of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 20, 2018)

Tru-oil is great, but can not get it here and can not ship the stuff by Air.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2018)

NeilYeag said:


> Tru-oil is great, but can not get it here and can not ship the stuff by Air.



What do you use over there Neil?


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 20, 2018)

I use standard poly.... the way i do it goes pretty fast once the base coat is set. and you cant beat the gloss coat.... here is the same technique on stabilized buckeye and ADI... gets light way into the grain...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 20, 2018)

Have a product called Teak Oil. Nothing to do with Teak, other than I guess people use it on Teak furniture. It works kind of the same, sand to at least 1500 and then apply with thin coats. The problem is it can take several days wipe on, let dry over night, wipe off and repeat. Or many times I do just what Scott said, just buff with rouge and leave it. I personally don't like the shiny look.


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice work Sarah!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 22, 2018)

NeilYeag said:


> Nice work Sarah!


Thanks, Neal. If you get a base coat set additional coats dry in approx 20-30 minutes.... of course depending on temp, humidity etc.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

